# dell inspiron 9100 modem -

## tag

I have a dell inspiron 9100 and the modem - according to lspci is 

 *Quote:*   

> Modem: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 02)

 

scanmodem gives the following output:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Providing detail for device at PCI_bus 0000:00:1f.6
> 
>   with vendor-ID:device-ID
> ...

 

I tried to load the modules and get:

modprobe lt_modem - works fine ...

but ...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> modprobe lt_serial
> 
> /lib/modules/2.4.24-xfs-r5/ltmodem/lt_serial.o: init_module: No such device
> ...

 

Has anyone had any dealings with this type of modem ?

What else can I try ..?

I have tried the slmodem and this does not work either ...

PLEASE help  :Smile: 

----------

## Will Scarlet

Read over this thread, if you haven't already:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=182285&highlight=

It also referances another thread which is the one you should read in detail.

Those threads shoud help you getting alsa to work with you modem.

Hope this helps...  :Wink: 

----------

## tag

I had a look at the forum and it helped alot - I can see the modem

 - but I had this with the lt_modem

with wvdial, minicom, kppp, etc ..when I try to dialout I get :

 *Quote:*   

> wvdial
> 
> --> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.53
> 
> --> Initializing modem.
> ...

 

my wvdial.conf looks like:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [Dialer Defaults]
> 
> Modem = /dev/ttySL0
> ...

 

any other ideas ?

THANKS  :Smile: 

----------

## Will Scarlet

Believe it, or not, it does matter where you place the Carrier Check option in wvDial.conf.  Try placing it in different areas of the wvdial.conf file and try.

Also, make sure with slmodemd that you are using the right device.  It will try to use the sound card if you referance it (I just tested that out).

By the way, what version of slmodem are you using?

----------

## tag

ok - 

I have placed the Carrier Check option in all possible locations along the wvdial.conf file, and no luck ...

slmodemd runs as follows:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> tag data # slmodemd --alsa hw:1
> 
> error: alsa setup: cannot open playback device 'hw:1': No such deviceerror: cannot setup device `hw:1'
> ...

 

and the version of slmodem I am using is :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> version 2.9.7
> 
> 

 

----------

## tag

I just noticed that when I do an insmod I get the following in dmeg:

 *Quote:*   

> PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:1f.6 to 64
> 
> slamr: mc97 codec is BCM64
> 
> slamr: slamr0 is ICH4 card.
> ...

 

is this correct as I have a AC97 and not MC97 ?

as well as the ICH4 where I have a ICH5 ?

does this make sense ?

thanks

----------

## Will Scarlet

The version of slmodemd is good.

 *tag wrote:*   

> I just noticed that when I do an insmod I get the following in dmeg:
> 
>  *Quote:*   PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:1f.6 to 64
> 
> slamr: mc97 codec is BCM64
> ...

 

You don't need slamr for your setup.  This, I believe, would be the reason why it fails on slmodemd:

 *tag wrote:*   

> slmodemd runs as follows:
> 
>  *Quote:*   tag data # slmodemd --alsa hw:1
> 
> error: alsa setup: cannot open playback device 'hw:1': No such deviceerror: cannot setup device `hw:1'
> ...

 

With the information you've provided, I would assume that your sound card is listed as snd-card-0 and your modem is listed as snd-card-1 in /etc/modules.d/alsa.  If that is correct,  then try the following:

1.  make sure that slmr is NOT loaded as a module.

2.  use slmodemd as you have before.

This should work, if I'm correct...  :Wink: 

----------

## tag

ok - so I removed the slamr module and fired up slmodem --alsa hw:1 and get:

 *Quote:*   

> slmodemd --alsa hw:1
> 
> SmartLink Soft Modem: version 2.9.7 Jun 14 2004 16:40:19
> 
> modem `hw:1' created. TTY is `/dev/pts/27'
> ...

 

which is good ....

and then fire up wvdial and actually get connected  :Smile: ))

BUT I need to search the forum for how to actually use wvdial and set it up correctly as it is not building a network connection at all.

THANKS for the help  :Smile: 

----------

## xeonburn

I've been trying for weeks to get my modem in my 8500 to work, but all these different threads seem to have little bits and pieces of instructions to do... has anyone made an all inclusive how-to telling each of the steps and/or commands? That would be extremely helpful.

----------

## tag

for me it was THIS thread that really helped and the fact that if you use slmodem then you should NOT have the slamr module loaded ...

 AND of course this thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1240505

hope this helps ...

----------

